# IS this a good diet for



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

IS this a good diet for baby reds bout 3 inches The main part of there diet is feeders and worms every now and then some shrimp. is that a ok diet?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

id use frozen blood wrom cubes cause feeders will make ur water cloudy and make the water smell


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

I think that diet is perfectly fine (although others on this board mayl disagree with me). They get a balanced diet as long as they eat the whole fish (vitamins from partically digested plant matter from the intestinal tract and minerals from the bones). Just make sure the feeders are healthy and have been fed a good diet because one serious problem with feeding live fishes to piranhas is that parasites may be common and active, transferring infections to your piranhas. If you collect minnows from a local stream, for instance, they will almost certainly have flukes and roundworms. Many inexpensive feeder fishes from the pet shop also may have parasites. Before feeding living fishes to a piranha, they should be quarantined for two weeks to assure they are in good health.

I currently have my piranhas on a diet of minnows, worms, ghost shrimp, and crayfish. I've had them on this diet since they were about 1 1/2" - 2".

If you decide not to keep them on feeders (which is a much cheaper route), you can try pieces of beef, pork, poultry, and fish. You can also try commerical fish foods that are frozen, dried, flaked, or cubed. Finally, you can make up mashes of various itmes, which can include eggs, meat, cheese, and the like, and combine these with a pasty porridge to bind them together.

You might also want to experiement with offering some legumes (cooked lima beans, stringbeans, that type of thing) on a regualr basis to see how your fish react to them.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id do shrimp and catfish fillet mainly or white fish fellet and krill something of that nature and do beefheart every once in a while cause its fatty and feeders once in a while jsut for hunting, they dont have nutrition and cause disease(i didnt believe this till i actualyl saw it happen)


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

as their staple diet give them fish fillets.


----------

